# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Fethullah Gülen'in yeni bir Öniversitesi oldu

## bozok

*FETHULLAH GüLEN’İN YENİ BİR üNİVERSİTESİ OLDU*

 

28.05.2010

O, genç bir adam.

O Türkiye’nin en hızlı zenginleşen adamı. 

Ne kadar parası var, *Rus oligarklarla* nasıl böyle büyük yatırımlara girer, *Araplar* para harcayacaksa neden hep O’nu tercih eder; kimse bilmez. 

Bilinen 12 oteli, bir gazetesi (*Star*), bir televizyon kanalı (*Kanal 24*) var. 

Başbakan’a rahat ulaşır. Başbakan da O’nu rüyalarında bile yalnız bırakmaz. (En azından kendi böyle anlatıyor.)

Arada Amerika’ya, Fethullah Gülen hocaya gider. “Ruhumu temizliyorum” diye anlatır. “*Ben Gülen’in liderliğine*” diye konuşmaktan zevk alır.

O’nun adı *Fettah Tamince.*

******

Tamince bu gece (27 Mayıs 2010) kabul edilen “*kanunla*” yeni bir paye kazandı.

Meclis Plan ve Bütçe Komisyonu’nun bu gece kabul ettiği kanun tasarıyla Antalya’ya yeni bir vakıf üniversitesi kuruluyor. üniversitenin adı *Uluslararası Antalya üniversitesi.* 

üniversitenin mütevelli heyetinin tam göbeğindeki ismi tahmin etmek hiç de zor olmamalı.

Tabi ki *Fettah Tamince.* 

Odatv, Tamince’yi *başarılarından dolayı* kutlamayı görev biliyor! 


*Odatv.com*

----------

